#    -

## Amw

http://www.forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=423097#423097
 -  ,    ""  "". 


> ...   ,    ...


   ?    ...
 :
  ,       L/4  40,   80.  ,    .
      L/4.  ,     GP.      .        ,     .    ,       ?  .  :Very Happy:  
   ,          ,   .      I^2*R,  ,        20,  40 .
 4,8,16 ,        20%, 11%, 6%. 
           -(  ,   ,    .  :Very Happy:  )
 ,       L/2,      ""    .
       .         L/4    .
   " ".
    -         .     ,  ,    ,   .        .
              ,     , . 
  ,   ,   ""     , ..            .
   ,   " ".

----------


## Set-up

> ,       ?
> 			
> 		
> 
> ,   ?   ,   ,        ...


,    ?

, 73!

----------


## Amw

> ...          ...       ()    ?


   -   ...   :  :  
  100.  "   40+40=80",    sqtr(100/80)=1.12.
 "  2     40 +40/2 =60",    sqtr(100/60)=1.3a.     (40)    (20).    1.3^2*40= 67,    1.3^2*20= 33.
  40+40/4=50,  1.41,   80  20 .


> ...,


  .  :Laughing:

----------


## Set-up

> ...     "...  ..."


  (Amw)     , ..   .     ,     . 


> ,       ? , .


,     ,    , -    .

, 73!

----------


## Amw

> Amw           .


   ?   


> .


..  -,        ,    L/4.


> ,    , ,


,  .      ""  -   ( ),       ()   ,   ,        -  ,           .    ,   L/2   .


> ,      .  ,       ,  .  1/8λ    .


     ,    ,            .        " ",      -    "" .
, *UR4III*.  :Very Happy: 

     -         -     ().      .

----------


## ua1ata

> ?    ...
>  :
>   ,       L/4  40,   80.  ,    .


.     " ",    -     (,  -20    ),           .       -  ,  . ,     ,       ,           (    , ), ,     R . 

         -      80%.        ,       -   ""   ,         (        ).          -   (, ,    -       47%  , hi).

    -  (  )  "" -       .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,    ,            .        " ",      -    "" . 
> , UR4III.


    .     .
*rn3aht*.       ,     .    ,      ,           . *   .*
     ,      40   : R,  R    (  , ,  ),        . , ,   ,       .



> .     " ",    -     (,  -20    ),           .       -  ,  .


    ,   ?
    ,        ,    ,       ,     .       .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> **, ,   ,       .





> ,      L/4    . 
> , ,   -   .      ? -    
> ...    ?  .


              ,          λ/4        .     ,      +  = λ/2,                 .
    λ/4,     !

----------


## A2A

-.  :Smile:  ,   AMW,  1/4L    1.8, 3.6, 7, 10, 17, 21.  ""    Windom.    ,          :Smile:

----------


## DL1BA

> ,   ,  2





> -.  ,   AMW,  1/4L


,     10.  ,  25       !

----------


## Set-up

> ,     10.  ,  25       !


     , - http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...hlight=#290113




> "" Windom?


   .   Windom           _( )_.          .     ,      .. 

, 73!

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

,          .  ,       .         .
   "".  , " ".
1. 


> ,       -    ,    .


 * ?*       .    .      ,       .
2.       .     . -           90           .  -   .  -   ,      - R.
3.   .       .      .            .
                             .
 -   !

     .

----------


## Vadim

!

       !      ,  !          "" (,   ..!)...
        .
 ,  ,      (   )  , ,     ,        .  "" ,          ( ).
  ,   ( !   -  ...)   .          ,           ,   ,  ,   ...
   , , :
http://rf.atnn.ru/skr/an_699.html
    , .

----------


## Vadim

!

       ... (      ).
   -     ,     ...
    -   ,       .
      (      )  ,  =    .
  W2FMI, ,    ,    (,   ).   (Amw)   ( )    ,      .
      ,     .
 , .

----------


## RV3DSF

,   ,       -    .  , ,   ** .   .  ,    ** .      ,   ,  ,   . ..   ,   ,    .   ,        .      , 1/4    ,          2-, 3    .      ,    ,      .              .   , ,         , ..        . ,        , ,  , ,   .    1/4   3/4 .   ,    .    , , ,   ,        ()    .  ,       ,   .      ,        , ,   .        ,      ,   . ,    .          ,          . ..     1,5-2 ,   ()  ,     ,  -   . ..    ,      ,       .              .      ,     .          ,  ,        1/4,       .

P.S.     ,   . 8)  ..  . :contract:       .

73! .

----------


## RV3DSF

> RV3DSF
> 
>             ,   ,       -    .  , ,   ** .   .  ,    ** .      ,   ,  ,   . ..   ,   ,    .
> 
> 
> .... ....  .... ( ).    -?
>    ,      -   ?
>  , , ...


  ,  !  ,           .      .  ,        . ,   ,   ,    .       ,        .      ,      .

73! .

----------


## Amw

> P.S.     ,   .   ..  .        .


 ...      -   ? - -      ...  :  :  



> - ,     .


"  ..."().
 -  ,       .   ,    ...   :  :   ,       ...  :  :  (   " "... ?)
        .   - ,   ,     ,   .  :Laughing:

----------


## Amw

> ,      ,            !            !


,      ?         .    ,   ,  . 


> .


 ,   ,  ,         .


> ,     .
> ...         .


   ,  .     ,         ,    . .   .         -        .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,      ?         .    ,   ,  .


   ,      ,      .   ,     ?
,    "",    .
 .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

,   ,    .      !

   .    .
   .    .
   .
   .     !
 !!!

         ,   -

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

> ,


  RV3DSF    ... ,  .     BRIT PATENT 1454101,DBPa (CQ DL 6,1978,s 247).

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

*ua4wi*
[b]ua4wi[/b,   ?...     RV3DSF.   :Evil or Very Mad: ,       .    :Very Happy:  , ,  . /6  ..  2800 ,   Z  .   ,  .. 50   1000     308, 692 . 2800 6   994 .  (.)  ,. ...  ,  .5     ..(   ).  .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ...         ?


      ,       ,    -  .   ""      .

----------


## ua4wi

> " "  ?


....     ,        
.... ,      ,       :Smile: ))




> ,       ,    -  .   ""


....,    L/2   L/4,       ?

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ?


!   ,          .    (  ),      3/4      ,  "" .           " ". ,          .

----------


## Set-up

> ,     L/4      .


        . ,   ,          .  :
- ,   ,   , 
-  ,   ,     GP    0,25 ,   ,  .

, 73!

----------


## ua4wi

, 




> !   ,          .    (  ),      3/4      ,  "" .           " ". ,          .


..  ,    ,    ,    ()  ...

----------


## ua4wi

, .

...         (  ),    ,  ,        ( 3/4L)


...  
...  L/2     ,           
...     L/4  L/2  ,   L/4    **     ? (            )???

----------


## ua4wi

> L/4           .


...,       ,       ...
....

----------


## ua4wi

, 




> 1.  ,      ?   -         ?


... ,       ,              




> 2.  ,         ,   !    ! 
>      ?


...    ,              ,          
...   ,  ?  :Smile: ))




> 3.  ,     ? .   ?


...      ...  L/2    3 L                      




> ]    !



...     ( ()+  (-))


..., ,          ,       :Smile: )))

----------


## ua4wi

, 




> 


....,          
... ,

----------


## Amw

> 


       ,     ,      .     .

----------


## ua4wi

, .

..     ,  L/4    .
..  ,      ,       :Smile: ))




> ,     ,      .


..    " "    - (  ,    )          ?
...       ""   ?

----------


## RV3DSF

!     ,         -       ,     MMANA. , ,          .

      ,   -    .

  UR4III.                 :       (   .62),      (  . 62).  !!! ,  ,   .           ,  ,   .     ,          . ,  .

     UR4III. ,                ,      100.   ,  ,    . , ,       ,      ..  .

  :
  .1,  1/4       2  36-  964 .
   .2 1/4    .     . ,    ,   . ,         ,    . ,    . 
 .3, 1/4     .   ,       12 ,   16   .  ,       .      2  23- , 404 .  ,      ,    . ,  , .   , ,   . 
  .4  - ,    2 .   ,   .       2  75   719 ,         .      35 ,    2500   . ,           . ,    ,        , ..   ,  .           ()      .  
 .5       . (    Amw,      ,  - ,   ,     ,   ,      .) - ,      ,    ,     30 ,  1000 .      ,  ,         50 ,     100 ,              .      .        ,    ,  .       -135, -154, -76  . -    707.   2-,    .         ,          , ,     .

73! .

----------


## Set-up

> UR4III. ,                ,      100.   ,  ,    . , ,       ,      ..  .


,    _ ( - 2  . ,     )_ .      .       (- jX)    ,       (+jX)    .   ,      ,    .  

, 73!

----------


## Set-up

> ,          .


   .   .       0,25 ,         . ,     ,           .

, 73!

----------


## Amw

> ... - .
> ...               .
> ...  ,          .    (  ),      3/4      ,  "" .           " ".
> ...     ,       100        .


   "  "...
       ,         .            ,    . ,  ,        ...
            -  "  ". ..    , ,      - !!!         -  !!!


> ...     .


      ...
-  , ,   !!!

,  ,  *Vlad UR 4 III*  ,    ,    -      .

----------


## Set-up

* Vlad UR 4 III !*  
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...hlight=#127373
 ,   ,    _ (  - 12,3  )._    , -

, 73!

----------


## ua4wi

> 


.....
.... ,     , .
...       ()       
...      1%,    ?  :Smile: ))

...  ,     
...      
...      :Smile: ))


PS:        -50,                ( )....      .

----------


## RV3DSF

* .         .        ,    .      ! ,         ,   ..   .     ,         .          ;       .*

! !   . . ,  ,    .   !    .         .    (j).       ,      .  ,         .              .  , (   )   ,         , ,     .            ,   . ,        RV3DH  RA3DFY.    ,     . ,  -.

: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%...B3%D1%81%D0%B0

: http://video.mail.ru/mail/alfa-marina/794/809.html

P.S.   , ,   !

73!

----------


## RZ6FE

-   ...?
    :
"  ,      ! 
             ? 
. 
1.  -         . 
2.       ,          .         . 
3.        .  .         "" .    -    ? 
 ,     ,  , , ,            ."
,    -    .
 .    ,   -      UR4III - "   ,   ". -   ""  ...

----------


## RZ6FE

, , ,    . 
 -      ?
  .    ,                  -    ,   ...

----------


## R9LZ

> -      UR4III


     .   ?
       ,     ..  :Smile:  

  .      ?

----------


## R9LZ

> !!!


   - RU9HA.
 , .

----------


## RZ6FE

- RU9HA      ,        :
",  , ,     "" ,  ,    ."
1.    ? http://rf.atnn.ru/s5/an-102.html      ?
2.        "   " . .   ""  ?  .
3.     "  "    "               "?       ...
, RU9HA   ...

----------


## R9LZ

> -    .


   !
   ,             . 
  ,     ,    ,     .
      ,   -     ...



> ,      .   ,        ,      .
> 
> , ,  ,     (  ,    )?


  .     :



> ?


  :



> ,   " ".


     . .
    :



> ,    ?


  ...   :Very Happy:

----------


## RZ6FE

> " "


       ()        , ,     ...   :Very Happy:   :Smile:

----------


## Amw

> .


      .      ?


> .


   ...      ""?            ,   ... 


> ,                .


      .     ,      ,    ...


> .


    -     .  :Very Happy:

----------


## R9LZ

> RA9LZ
>      ,       ,   ,       .


  .         ,  ,   - delit.       ,  .
  ,  ,      .

----------


## ua3urs

?   -       .       ?   .  . .

----------


## RZ6FE

> 5.    .       .     ,   . .  . ,    .


 -  ,      ,      " " ,  ,  ,    ... 

      : ".  . ,    ".        .   ,     !            .       - ""  " -     ""?
   -     ?                      ?

----------


## RZ6FE

Vlad UR 4 III
            :
1   , 2    , 3   . 

 . ,  ,   ,       ,    .
 :Super:   :Smile:

----------


## Amw

> , ,  .  ,  ,      ,        . ,     - ,     ,     .


 .     "   " -     . 
        . ,  ,   -  ,         .      !!!  :  :  


> 


       -      .   :  :  


> ,      ?


  -   ,    .   ?   ,   .


> ,                          .


.


> ,         ,       .


    .  :  :      .
   ""  ?  -  ,  .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> . ,  ,   ,       ,    .


   ,   .
  .    .
**  **       ?.
    ,          ,    .        .
-,           ,          .




> -  0,19.        0,435  0,055.   . 3.4.3  3.4.4 ,   0,435  500 + j1050 ,   0,055  1  j1200 .     500 + j1050 + 1  j1200 = 500 - j150 .     ,     jXa.    ,          ,       (.  3.4.3).


 ,    ,     .



> -      . ,        .             0,060,07.        0,060,07    ()  .


,      !
           ?

  .  ,    . ,   ,    . 
       ? 
 ,        .     ,     ,        .    .    ,         .     .

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> [    .      .
>    ""  ?  -  ,  .


   "",  - .  :Crazy:

----------


## rn3aht

...,   , ,    . .



> .


   ,  .      .        ,     ...    .           ...
   . . , ....  ...
   ...    ...

          ,     ,  ...   ...    ,      ...  ""  .

----------


## rn3aht

> ,    ...


      .   :Very Happy:     ...

----------


## ua3urs

Set--up   .    ,  .  ,          ,           .       ,   () .     ?

----------


## A2A

> 8-    -  .


   .    L/4 .
  "" - .      (  )    - . 
   ,     (  ),        ?        (      )? 

 - ....  :Smile:

----------


## ua3urs

---         ,,,, ,      .        ,       ,,,,  .   .               .

----------


## A2A

> .


      ,    ? ?  :Smile:

----------


## ua5aa

....   !?  ..  .

----------


## And.N

> L/4  5-  ?    L/4  ,        ,   ?


 ""    "".          1/4  ,          .

    ""      ( 8 )         0.1  ,    ""  ""        ,               .

----------


## RZ6FE

UR4III:

1.   .  ,    . ,   ,    . 

,   ,          ?     MMANA-GAL http://www.radio.ru/mmana/ ,        .  , ,  ,       .            .

2.        ?

              MMANA-GAL.  ,   ,           .        ,    . , , ,                . ,     . 

3.  ,        .     ,     ,        . 

  2 ,    .       .          ? 

4.    . 

 ?    ?           .

5.    ,         . 

  . ,         ,  -  ?

6.     .

   ! 
      ,  . ,      ,       !   
          ,    .          (  , ,  )    .  

P. S. 
            MMANA-GAL   .
[mod:bfce12e7d8="RA9L  Z"] "   . " .   .[/mod:bfce12e7d8]

----------


## UA9OC

> 100%.    MMANA    ,   60-     .     - ,    .             MININEC.    .


  . . ...
       .  (  )   . 



> .......
> RK3BU ():
>   4 -     19,   21 .   90 .  .
> 
>      . 
>   :    3,55 ,  -  3,75 .


 
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...=asc&&start=30.
                       ...              -   ,       ,     ,  ,   "".
        DL2KQ.     ,   ,     MMANA,   -  NA  ,     ...  "" .      .
  -    NA   ,   ,     ,   ?  
       (      UR0GT )      N-   -     MININEC?

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,       .       ,  ,         , ,          ,    1/4 ,      .    ,   ,    .....    .


      !
           ,     ,     .
   ,    .



> -  ,     .  ,  .


,    ,   .       .  .      ( )        .       . 
     .



> ,           ,   .       ** ,    .


,     ? .  ! ().
       .

----------


## RV3DSF

> . . ...


      ,    .   :Crazy:   ,  .      ,  ,    .   ,   .        .  ,      ,      .   ?    ,    .   .   ,   ,         . ,     ,     . ( ,   . ).:: 

73!

----------


## RV3DSF

> . ININEC      .          .


, ,    ,  . , ,    13- .

----------


## RN6L

> (     UR0GT )      N-   -     MININEC?


...    3.659...    :Smile:

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

*Set-up*
! ,    .      . !    .

----------


## R9LZ

> NEC2     3- .


  ,     /      - 3500/3700,      ?

----------


## A2A

> RA9LZ
> 
>    ,     /     - 3500/3700,      ?
> 
> 
> , .          ,    ,


     -  ?    ? ...?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## A2A

> , .. (    ..)    ...    1988      OH...    .     GP...    ...????...      ....     ...


       - .   . (  -  )   ?
   "  "   ,     -     ?         ()?

----------


## And.N

> 64?     x 8     0.1L.  ?


, !

    , .

----------


## Amw

> -  ,     .  ,  . -              .


     ,      ,                .


> ""    1/4 (  .     5-  )


   " ",      :Very Happy: .     ...  .    .   :  : 


> .


   -  ""  .


> 1  .


   .    ?


> (Amw!       ?)


  ,    -   *Vlad UR 4 III*      .


> ,     ,     .


.


> ,        ?


   ,  - .         ,      ,   ,     -  .



> ,  ,   ,  ,     .


 -  ,       ,    ,  ,   ,     -     .


> ,     -    .


 ,        .      "" (  ),      -      ...
    ,  ,   ,       -    .

----------


## RZ6FE

> RZ6FE
> 
>   2 ,    .       .          ?
> 
> 
>        .  ,          .


Vlad UR 4 III !              !?  , ,       ,    ,        . 
,  .          .    R  jX.      -      .

----------


## UB0A

> -  ?    ? ...?


  ,   .               ,  .     2 , ..         ,        .

----------


## RV3DSF

> -  ,       ,    ,  ,   ,     -


   , ,       . ,   ,       .   ,         .      .  ,     , .. , ,   +  .         ,    .   ,   ,   ,  ,  .

73! .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> Vlad UR 4 III !              !?  , ,       ,    ,        . 
> ,  .          .   * R  jX*.      -      .


   .
*RV3DSF*, ,     100 .
*Set-up*, ,                 ,    .     .         . , ,       .         .     *rn3aht*,    .




> ,              ** -    ,   ...


       ,          . (   . . 1,5 ).
    ,        .        !.      . ,      ,   R  jX  .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

, !
 2-3    ,        .   .
   ,      .     :              -  ?
73!

----------


## Vytas

> "   "?     ,  ...   ""        .     ?      - .      ,     (   ) - .     ?    ,    -  !!!


 ! 
 (, ,  ) ,  ,   ,  .     ?
,      Rv=35,  Rp=15.   R=50 .            I=1A. ,   ,  Pv=Rv*I^2=35*1^2=35W  , ,      Pp=Rp*I^2=15*1^2=15W  .
 ,          .          ()    , ..   Rv/Rp.       1/2        . .. ,          3/8 ,    1/4  1/8. 
     ,     .  ,  ,    ,           .    ,           .

----------


## Set-up

> .  
> 
> http://narod.ru/disk/18909727000/028...istov.avi.html 
> 
>    ,   ,     .5  5-  .        .  ,        , ..  .    , 4,000  5,625 , ..    75 .


  :Smile:  http://www.tankinfo.ru/Country/SSSR/...1_light_BT.php 

15 - -5 
18 - -7   
25 - -7  
29 - -7 

, 73!

----------


## RZ6FE

> RZ6FE
> 
>     -      :
> http://www.cqham.ru/ant29_18.htm
> 
> 
>    GP  ,     ?


,  ...
        ...

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,      Rv=35,  Rp=15.   R=50 .


      ,    "     Rv=35"
,   ,       ,          .

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,   . .


,  ...

" Rp=15" -      ?

----------


## RZ6FE

> R


   ,       (,  )  ?  .

----------


## Amw

> ,          .        ...


  , .    ""?       .



> ,   . . 
>       ,    , ..  .  .     2


  .           -.       ,       - ,       - .      ,   ,   .

----------


## rn3aht

> 


  ?  :Smile:   ,    .      ...       ?  :Smile: 
, .  :Laughing:      .  ,  .   :Smile: 


> (   )       90˚


  ?  :Smile: 


> ,


 ?  :Smile: 



> 


 ,  ...  :Smile: 

   ...  :!:

----------


## Amw

> ... ... ...     . 
>          .
> ...-       ...?


    .          .           .         ,   : 


> ...         .


    ,  ,      -  .


> ,   ,         .


     ,    ,    ,    1:1   :Very Happy:  .     "  ".  :Very Happy:

----------


## RV3DSF

> RV3DSF
> 
>    ,   ,     .5  5-  .        .  ,        , ..  .    , 4,000  5,625 , ..    75 .
> 
> 
> http://www.tankinfo.ru/Country/SSSR/...1_light_BT.php 
> 
> 
>   ? (   )   .
>    ,      -  ,    - . (   600).


,      .     .           .            ,   ,   . ,     ,     ,   ,    .  ,   ,     ,     .       . ..  , -   .

73! .

----------


## Amw

> ,   ,      .      . 
>          . 
> : -       ,  ,   ,      ?





> .           .


   .    - ,  - .      ,       4:1.      100,      100.      50.      -  ,   - .          -  ,     - .
 ,    !!!  .
(  - )

----------


## Vytas

.   :Sad:

----------


## Amw

> .


   -  .       1,     ....  :Very Happy:

----------


## Amw

> .


 .  ?  :Very Happy:  


> ,    100 .  . ?


,   ?     ...


> ,   1.


 ,   *Vlad UR 4 III*  .    -   ...  :Very Happy:  
http://www.forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=429620#429620
      :
http://www.forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=429796#429796

     .

----------


## Amw

> AC RMS. 
> A, B, F, G  ,    .
> C  J ,   .
> D, E, H, I       .


    ,     ?


> 100 .   50     70,7.    ?


  100. .   200     :Very Happy:    2.

----------


## Vytas

> -  ,     - .


   ,   ,       100 ...   :Smile:

----------


## Amw

> ,   ,       100 ...


  ,    ?   "  "  ?   :  : 
 ,        ...        .

----------


## Vytas

R7000 (  40  10 ).  7 .  1 . .    200.  ,       .        ,      .

----------


## Amw

.
     .    ,   .           ?   .         (1),          (2)              (3).
    -   -   .
 .         RLC            . ,       .
 .       ( ),       ,      .
     - .

----------


## Vytas

> Vytas
> 
> ,   100,    >100,    >100,     ?
> 
> 
>   ""...   "",  . ,     1,      100...


-      -  ,         .     ? 8O  


> ?





> .   .       .    ,   -   ,           .  ,      ( .  )         ?


     ,    .         .
     ,             +  ,       .     ,   .         200 ( ).

----------


## Vytas

> , " "  .  -      ,          ?


  ,        ,      .     ,  ...   :Very Happy:  
      " ",   ?

     ?  , ,      ,   +     20.     .      40, 20  10 .     L/2,               .      .   ,  ,      . 
 30  15.  ,   ,  ,    .

----------


## Amw

> -      -  ,         .     ?


 .     ,       "" -   .
 -  ,  ...
 ,                .  ?

----------


## Amw

> ,    .         .


   ...    .
 ""          ...  ""    ,        () .  ,         (   )        .      ,   -  .

----------


## ES4SA

,  -     1.5 -3    ..        ,         :Smile:         -          ,            ,   ""        ,        ...    ,     :-)...   ,          ,     .

----------


## RZ6FE

"     ,   ,       1/4 , ..   , U  "

,     .     1/4        U.

  -  .      ... ( .   "")

----------


## Amw

> .                 ,       U,    ( )      U.        ,   U.


.            .  ,     ...        , ...     ,    . 
,   ,    " "    ,   .


> .


  ,       .         ,          .  ,   ?     -   .   ,    .  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vytas

> Vytas
> 
>  ,    .    ,   ,     U=0.
> 
> 
>          ,     . ( ,    .)


, , ,       .

----------


## Vytas

> .





> ,       .         ,          .  ,   ?     -   .   ,    .


,   ,       , .
   .               ,        ,      . ..           ,     ,     .       ,   .
   ,          .     ,    .     ,       .       ,          .   ,        ( )      .
  ,     ,    ,       ?      ,       ,     .       .
      ( ),      ,        .     ,        ( ).      R700, R8  .
http://www.cushcraftamateur.com/pictures/R8.jpg

----------


## Amw

> ,    .


   ?  ?      .    ,      50,    100   70.7.   ?   :Very Happy:

----------


## Amw

> ,   ,       , .


   .


> ,


.   .     ? (   ,  ...   :Very Happy: ) 


> ..           ,     ,     .       ,   .


                   .  .   .
          ,  ...  :Very Happy: 
     .

----------


## Vytas

> ,    .





> ?  ?      .    ,      50,    100   70.7.   ?





> ,  ...


,     .   :Sad: 
 !

----------


## DV

*Amw*
!
   ,  ,           ?
  DV

----------


## Amw

.

----------


## DV

*Amw*
 ,       :Smile:  .
  DV

----------

-,  :wink: 
, -, ,   **  **   :Laughing:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:

----------


## Amw

> , -, ,


  "-",     ...
       0  360,    ...  ?   :Very Happy:

----------

""   :Laughing:

----------


## Amw

> ,  , ,     ,  ,   -   . 
>    ,     ,   ,


 .   ,      -  ,  ,  . ,   ,  . (,      "" - , .)
  ,                L/4.       . 
       !!!


> ""  ""


 ""   ...  :Laughing:

----------


## Amw

> ,    ?


... ,  ?  :  :  


> , .





> ,      ( http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=432887#432887 ),     http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=61330 -  ,    http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=61320 - .


  ,  **    .   :Laughing:

----------


## RZ6FE

> RZ6FE
> 
>              ""  ""
> 
> 
>  ""   ...


1.       :Smile:  
2.       ( ""  ),         -       ""    .
3.         -    ...

----------


## Amw

> ,  .         .


.          :Laughing:

----------


## RZ6FE

> -  ,        . http://www.stranasovetov.ru/page-ter...t-%D1/id-2951/
> 
>   -  ,        . http://allpowercontrol.com/glossary/157/
> 
> ,   " "     .                         .


   ,     .
  UR4III:

-  :                 .
..                

      :

http://www.slovopedia.com/4/212/675732.html 
http://sch54.narod.ru/distance/infor...ase_define.htm 

     -    :
  ,       ? 
,    . 
                    ,       ,                  . ..        ,    ,  .
 ,         -     ,            ,      ,     .
   !
    !!!      
21.12.2009              UR 4 III 

,         ?    ?!

----------

.   :Very Happy:  
 ,   , .     . 

: *DV*
.



> 


  1972    ( 5-  )   " "   :Very Happy:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Very Happy:  .
,  .      :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## RZ6FE

DV,  ,  ,           ?
, , .   -    !

----------

> ( "")    .


,       -   .  .   :wink:      .  - ,   .
,    :Embarassed:  
   1968- ,    , "" ...  .     ,         -118.           .         . 
  ,   ,  -   * ,  * . ,    . , ,      ,     ,     -  ("" ),    .
  , **,  .      ,     . ,   ( )   .   " ".        Z=5...7+J0.
,   .  -330,    MFJ-269.  .      . , . ,  -  ,    .

----------


## Amw

> ,      ...


  ?  ,  ... 


> 


   ,       -    - "".  :  :  


> ...    (    )


...  :Very Happy:  



> ...        ,        . (    !). ,      .


      ...    ,     ?    ?  " "...


> ( "")    .


   ,     ?   :  :  


> ...  -5  ,     .


 ,       -   ,      ...
   - , ,  ...  :Laughing:

----------


## DV

*Amw*
  ,   -      -  .
1.      . ,     -    ? (         .)        ,  .
2.           ,  .        .       :  (   ) -         ,      . (       ).
3.    ,       (,  ?),     ,  ,       (,      ,   ,    ,  ,    -             ,  , .)
      ,    -   -         ,    .
  DV

----------


## Amw

> , ""   " "


         .      ...  :Very Happy:    .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,     . 
>   UR4III: 
> 
> -  :                 . 
> ..                 
> 
>       :


 ,   ?
**,  *Amw*              .       .   *Amw*.      **.      ,   .  , . ,         ,      -. 
         .         .      :    (   ),  ( )    ,      .      .      .       ,   .    ,         , ..  .     :    ,   .              , ..  .          :       .   .
  ,      , ,       .



> -    : 
>   ,       ? 
> ,    . 
>                     ,       ,                  . ..        ,    ,  . 
>  ,         -     ,            ,      ,     . 
>    ! 
>    !!! 
> 21.12.2009 UR 4 III 
> 
> ,         ?    ?!


 ,   :           ! 
  ,  ,    ,     .

----------


## Vytas

> .


 ,       (common-mode voltage).     ,      .      ,      (       ).     ,       .        ,      . 
  :      .     ,        .
      , ,             :Smile: 
     (common-mode voltage), ,  ,   ... 
http://www.hantekno.com/Hantekno_tie...mon%20mode.pdf
http://www.maxim-ic.com/app-notes/index.mvp/id/2045

----------


## RV3DSF

> .   ,    ,          " "   .


   ,   ?   ::confused::    ?  Eyecrazy 

73!

----------


## RZ6FE

RV3DSF,    !  :Smile:  

 1s,         .      MMANA

    :

1. ,      1 ,     .
2. ,       ,    ,        . ,      ,       2000 .

      ,      ,   7, 05  (=27 , L=19 ).     3      20.

,           NEC 2.   -     :Smile:

----------


## RV3DSF

,  :  :   ,   , ,  99,99%. ,    .   **    .     ,      

1.     NEC2.
2. NEC2  MMANA  ,       ( DM1  MMANA ).         .
3. W3C     , (  NG) 6  (200  ).
4. W4B    , 8.07  ( ).   (  )    (W4B1),  ,         MMANA   .   .

,       ,     .   ,  Amw  ,    .      .

,    UK3DCV     ,  .   ?


73! .

----------


## Vytas

,          -     W4,    .    W3,  ,        .
   ,         3    .   :Smile: 
   W4  0,05 .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

,        ,    .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

http://elementy.ru/trefil/21155
http://elementy.ru/trefil/21129

----------


## Amw

http://www.forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=433205#433205



> ,...
> ...        ,   . -...


"  ,    ..." 
  .  ,         -         -      .
       .  :  :  



> ,        ,    .


      ...  ,   *Vlad UR 4 III*   - -   ,     .  -  ...  :Sad:

----------


## RZ6FE

Vytas LY3BG

asim_dipole.maa      RV3DSF?      ?       ( )       ( - )   ?     W4 ?      .   W3       ?


RV3DSF
1.  1/2  ,          (   R  .) 
!!!    (!) R   -   ,  ! 

2.  ,   1s_QSO.maa -   .    :

     .     NEC2,            MMANA.        ,     500  
73! . 
,       :
1.       4- ?  Ga     200.
2.        15 ?   ,    .
3. 500          .               . ,                .

         ( , ,         7-    ).  ,     MMANA,     NEC2 (    NEC2!!!) .
  .       1,5     ,        (NEC2    )          (100) .

----------


## rn3aht

.    ... 8O  ,    ,   ( ),    ... .   :Very Happy:  
   ,  (" ")   ""  ,     .     1/4   ...    .   !
     .     ,     ...
 , ,  ...   , .

  1/2      ,   ?

----------


## Amw

> -   ...


   -    -  . (rn3aht    -     ,        ...   :  : )   ,     .   - .   ,     ,   ,   .  :Very Happy:  



> ...


  ,    ,        .  :Rolling Eyes: 


> ,   Vlad  Amw ,    ,


     ?  :Very Happy:        .
[mod:8a529afea4="4L1F  P"]
       .
[/mod:8a529afea4]

----------


## RZ6FE

!
"  ,   ,   500    ,   28 .     ,  , ,    ES4SE  7-28 "
1.   .       ,  "  500    ,   28 ".          .
2.        (    - 73=21 - !)     7  28 ? ,      ...   !
",   Vlad  Amw ,    ,  "
           -    -       ...   "  "     ...    ...

      .   Amw,        !

----------


## rn3aht

> 


 !   ?  :Very Happy:  


> ,


  ...
 1  ?   :Very Happy:  

         ,   ?     !  :Super:  

 ?      ... 8O 


>

----------


## rn3aht

,     :Smile: ! !  :!:

----------


## Amw

> ,    ! !


,       -  .  :Very Happy:  


> ""  !
>                 .


  ""   ... ,         L/8  3L/8 ?

----------


## rn3aht

> ?


 .  ,       "" , "" .   ?


> ,    ....


  .


> ,  ,


 


> (  !)


       ,     ?
    ,      ?           .   .      ... ?
 ?   ?  ?
      .      . ,     .


> .,    ,   ,    - ,   .


  ,       .           .
 ...,  ,  .          ....,      .


> :


   ?          ?              ?......    ?   .


> "".


  ,        .  ?        .

           .   ,    .   .
       ...

    .  ""  ,      ...

!        .    .


> "". 
>    ,


  :Crazy:

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

* RZ6FE*
!          .   ,     .          .     .      .      .    ,      :    ( ** ),    ( ** )    **,      .     ,    ,               .       ,   ,     .     ,                .            ,             .
 ,    ,     !

----------


## RZ6FE

:Laughing:   :Super:   :Crazy:   :Super:   :Laughing:  
         !

----------


## Vytas

> ( )       ( - )   ?     W4 ?      .   W3       ?


    ,     ,     .     ,   .     ,        .


> ?


   ,  . 
   ,       .
1.  W3  .   W1  W2  ,     .
2.    W3,          .
3.  ,    W1  W2.  W3.   W1  W2  ,     .
4.   W3,            .   ,           .     .  W2.
   W2      1, 3  4. 
  ,     .       .     .     ,  .

----------


## rn3aht

.


> 


   .   .
    .
 .   3/8,  ,   .    ,  



> 1/4  0,05


,    ""  1/8.   0,05        1/4 .
   W1  W2     ,     .  ""     ,     .
 ,    ,      ,    ...
 ?
 ,   ....
  .

2 RA6FOO
  ,   .   :Embarassed:         .  .      ,    ().  :Smile:           .   .  .

  , .     , ...

----------


## RZ6FE

RV3DSF 
,       "",     -     MMANA...

  UR4III   -   MMANA      ...

----------


## RZ6FE

16871-.       "".
    -   .
    ,     -       ,     ... 
  -"           ".      .   -       .

----------


## RZ6FE

,         MMANA-GAL           ,      .
  1/4-       .          .  ,   (.     1, 2, 3)   ,  .  ,    ,     .

----------


## RV3DSF

ES4SA      .  ,      ,   .   2 +/- 0,5 . ,     .   40       .     ,         ,   , , ..        ,      , ,    .      :
1.	,   .
2.	 ,       .  ()   , ,       ,    .
,     NEC2, ..   , MMANA       ,    10 .  ,   MMAN- .
,  30 ,     GP.

----------


## RV3DSF

17 ,    GP  ,         ,     .

----------


## RV3DSF

12 ,   ,    GP   ,     .

----------


## RZ6FE

" "-  .   ,    , , ...

----------


## RZ6FE

> , !
> ,      ?
>  , DV


    ? ,  ""   ?   - ?   -  .  ,  -     .

----------


## RZ6FE

RV3DSF!        :     - ,    -   .    ES4SA   :  :   :Laughing: 

             (     ?)    .

----------


## RZ6FE

> * RZ6FE*
>  ,       ?          ?
>   DV


, , , , , , , , .
 DV,    ,     -  ,   .  ,     ""      . 
:
-     ,   ,          ,       -           .  -  !

----------


## DV

PS
                      .    1944.   -  ,   ,             ,   .  ,         MMAHA.
    -  .
  DV,

----------


## Set-up

> PS                       .    1944. 
>     -  .


,    ,   ,   .

, 73!

----------


## RZ6FE

RA6FOO! 
  ?                      . ,             ,  .  ,         MMAHA.

----------


## RA6FOO

,     
  ,    ,   .
  .       .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,       ** .


   -   ? :P

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,     
>   ,    ,   .
>   .       .


,       DV!?          " "...    "",   "",  "(!)  "...

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,         MMANA-GAL,        ,      ,     .


      .     .        -    .       ,     . 
   ?   ! http://www.toehelp.ru/theory/toe/lec...lecture05.html
        1-      .
 ,     ,      . ,       -   (      !).

----------


## DV

,       ,  AMW     (  -""),         ,         , ,        . 
  DV

----------


## Amw

> ,       ?          ?
>   DV


       ,         .         ,     ...  :  :  -  ,    ,         ?


> ...  1-      .


 ,   ?          ?     ?    ?
       -  ...  :  :

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,       ,  AMW     (  -""),         ,         , ,        . 
>   DV


       !!!
     -      ?
,                 .
,           ,  .
                 .

----------


## RZ6FE

" ,   ,  ... "
 - ...    :Laughing: 
Amw,      ?  :Smile:

----------


## RA6FOO

,     220....
  .    ?
 AMW  .

----------


## HFuser

> ,     - ,  (,  100%!)      .


, ,  ,   ,                 ,    .       ,     .    ,   :    ?

----------


## Set-up

> ,     ,        ?    4-BTV.       ? ,  ,


 !

  ,        , ..       HUSTLER 5-BTV. 

, 73!

----------


## RZ6FE

> RZ6FE
> 
>      ,     - ,  (,  100%!)      .
> 
> 
> , ,  ,   ,                 ,    .       ,     .    ,   :    ?


    (    ):

----------


## RZ6FE

> , ,                  .               - .               ,          ,     ?


, . 
  ,    , 
:
1.     (      ), 
2.      (     ?),
3.        ,    ,
4.     (),       .
    - ,  .       :
   ,    ,          ,   ,    ,    ,    .
  . 
     ,  ,    .          2, 3.                     - 
  ?

----------


## RZ6FE

> 24-   ,


   ?          :
-,
-, 
-,
-,
-    ,
-      ...
   ...?
 ,       ,     .    -   :
http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-33.htm

----------


## UA9TC

"  "

----------


## RZ6FE

> "  "


  :Super:

----------


## Amw

> -


    -     .           ,   " ".    " ".
          .    - .



> ,  -,      .


  ,     .            ...  :  : 
 :  :

----------


## N8OO

.     ,  24 .  ,    
 "   "      (  , )    ,  ,  
  ...........      , .
      ,      .
73! Victor

----------


## HFuser

-   ,       .     .

----------


## RZ6FE

(. as  ;    ) -   .
   -   UR4iii...




> -     .
> ...          .    - .


 - ?!!!
 .         .
  ?

----------


## N8OO

.   RA1WU (    )  , " " ...............

           ,  

,   .    ,     .  
 ?    ?      .
 73! Victor

----------


## Amw

> ...  ?


   -    ,    ,    .   :  :   -    .     ?   . 


> Ground Plane. 
> http://qrx.narod.ru/anten/r_gp.htm


 .    .

----------


## N8OO

> Ground Plane. 
> http://qrx.narod.ru/anten/r_gp.htm


         ,     
  .    .    ,  ,             ,    ,       ........
        .....    ,  .
             100---120     ,   ... (  )
....................  ....................  ....................  ....................  ....................  ....................  ....................  ..................
           1. 
2.  ...............  ..           
            ,      
 ,        , 
 ............  ....................  .
  DL1BA   CQ       CW  SSB
 73!

----------


## ve3kf

> -   ,


  ,    .      .

----------


## ve3kf

> 


  ,        ,    .      .  .

----------


## Amw

> ,   - ! 
>   -   .   ,     -


  ...     - ,     .     .  :Very Happy:     ,   ,   -  () .   :  :    !  8)

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ** .    .





> * ,*.         ,  
> ** ....................  .............





> **  , ,          .    ,    ,     .         GP,      , ,  .


 !
  ,         .      ,       .       .
 ,    .   ,    .     -



> I1      I2     I1 = 2  I2.   ,     ,     , ** ,     .


 - 



> ,   ,         *   !*


  - 



> ,  **      ,     :


    ?
   .   1-    ()  



> " ",    -     (,  -20    ),           .


   , (   -   )             ,          40 ,    ,



> L/4  40,


  .    -  . 
  .    ,             .
     : , ,      ?
     ?

----------


## N8OO

[quote="Vlad UR 4 III"][quote="Amw"][b]
. UR4III ,              .....
         ,  ,     ..
              ,    
    ,     ,     ,   , ....
      . ,,      
     .
 73!

----------


## ve3kf

> , (   -   )             ,


 ,   - ,     ,     -   , ..    , .  ,   ,   ,       ,  ,   . ..  (    )     .     ,       .     ,   -      .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

*******
*N8OO*
!      . 
1.,             . ,    !
2.,  Phil Harman    . ,           .  , ,   .



> ,       -    ,    .


   .   ,      ,   .               Ground Plane  .         ,      . ,   GP       !   ?
           .     .
3. 


> -  - ,     .       . 
>        .   .      ..     ,         .  ,    ,   ?


 **  ,   . ,    .    .      2- .



> .    .      ,       . 
> 2.       .     . -           90           .  -   .  -   ,      - R. 
> 3.   .       .      .            . 
>                              . 
>  -   !


 ,    ,   !
      ,   . ,       ,     ,         .  :  ? **  ,     . 
73!

----------


## apg

[quote="*****   ,   .  [/quote]

  ,  ?
 ,  ?
  ,      ..     .

----------


## apg

GP     -  ,   .
    - 2      10    ,   3        .    -      :Smile: 
   -     10     (   ""  ).                - .             .
           .      .    10 ,     .  -  ,    .      .

----------


## apg

70,  80  QST         elevated radials.    .       , ..    .    .     ,  .           -?   .

----------


## apg

.  - .  .

----------


## RZ6FE

:
http://www.storedbooks.com/tehnich/5...t48526854.html 
       !   :  :

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,          (         ) ,   "".         .


, ... ...    , !
!       !     .         .   -   .     "" ...
"    ... " -       ?
"         ,   ,   ,   ..."    -     ...
     :
    -     . 
...         .    -  
    ! (  :  :  )  ...(  :Laughing:  )
    : 
http://www.storedbooks.com/tehnich/5...t48526854.html 
          .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,  . ..    .


  .      .          .  ,         -     .      , ..      ,       .   .     - .  :Smile:

----------


## N8OO

> ,  . ..    .


    ,    ( ,)   .
        ,   .  
            ,,   .... 
      ?   ?????????
           ,     
  ,       
       ,   
     ,   ,   ,     .......    .(  )..........      
          .......  ....
  73!

----------


## RZ6FE

> "  "     "     
> _________________


  ...        :  :   :Laughing:  
     ?!!!      "  " -   ...

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,             .


 !  !    ! ,  ,     .       .




> ,    ( ,)   . 
>        ,   .  
>            ,,   ....  
>      ?   ?????????


,       ,   -     ...

 , "" (  :Exclamation:  )      : 
http://www.storedbooks.com/tehnich/5...t48526854.html

----------

> "" (   )  5,17 dbi.
>    " ,  "  4   1,53 dbi.


 ,   ,  " " ...  :Very Happy:  
 :
   -  ,     ,      ....  :Super:  
         (    1,5 )  6     .
  (  ) 4 .   ""  0,1  -  ""  1,7!!!  :Laughing:  
 , .
   GP  :!:

----------


## ur5cai

> " ,  "  4  (.  RZ6FE)  1,53 dbi.
>    "" (   )  5,17 dbi.
> ?


    -""?
 ,      ,      .      1.5 .  5?
 -    ( ) , J--,    . VS1AA- ,       ...

----------


## ur5cai

, .      -"".  - "",       ,    .

----------


## RA6FOO

, .

-   . - 
  ,     .

----------


## ua5aa

...         ...      n8oo,    .         ,   ...   ..

.. ,       ,  - .

----------


## RU9CA

> .. ,       ,  - .


 .
   .



> ..   ...


   RZ3DOH,  .
 :wink:

----------


## RA6FOO

AMW : 
  ,     L/4      . 

    .    "  ". 
RZ6FE :
    ,      .
,       
     () -. 
   ,        
UR4III : 
 .    ,  .
..    .
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
   " ,  "  4   1,53 dbi.
   "" (   )  5,17 dbi. 
     ,   "   " ?
       ,     ?

 ,   " "    ,
   "-  ", 
      ,     .
      . , ,
-.       ?

----------


## ua3urs

> ua3urs
> 
>       .
> 
> 
>  -    .


  .         ..... ,,,      ,      ,    ,       ( 0 ) . ..... ,,,,    1965. . 141 .  ,  578 .   .  .   .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

*ua3urs*
!     ,   .       .  .      +1,   -1. (   ? ,  ).    ,   2.
    .


> (   - !)       .    - *   .*


      2.
       " "   :Very Happy:

----------


## ua3urs

> *ua3urs*
>      ,   .       . 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  RU9CA
> 
>  (   - !)       .    - *   .*
> ...


Vlad UR 4 III,      .Set-up     .      .    -               .   . 2-           .  ?     ,      .        .    840    220 50  ,      .       0   . Set-up    .424.425.426.427.  428 .                   .           .        ,, 1,,,   2 ,,,   ,,  ,   ??     ????         ---  (   ).  .

----------


## VOVAN.59

,    - " "?      ?
   73,

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ,, ,, .   ,  ,   ,   .     .


     ,    ? 8O 
     ,      :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Alex9591

> ,    ?


  ?  8O 
             .

----------


## Set-up

> ua3urs
> 
>   ,, ,, .   ,  ,   ,   .     .
> 
> 
>      ,    ? 8O      ,


  , -

----------


## Set-up

> ?      .


, , -

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

*ua3urs*
*RU9CA*?    " "?
 "",     . 
"     ".  .12-17()       .         "". , ,             .    ,  , .     .. ,         . 
      .  ... ?

----------


## RA6FOO

,   - .

----------


## ua4wi

> (   )      ? .   0 .      .


...    
...   :
...http://forum.qrz.ru/thread15081.html

----------


## ua4wi

> .     ?


...,   .. 
...   .  - "   "
...

----------


## ua3urs

> .  - "   "
> ...


 ,  .  ( )  -  ,    -     .     . ,, ,,       ,             . ,,  ,,         (       ) .   -    .   -     .  .   -   .    (   )    (0) .Set-up    .

----------


## ua4wi

> (   )      ? .   0


...,       "0" ,    "0",     ,        ,     "0"
....       ,   .
....     ,  .

----------


## ua4wi

to UA3URS
,    ,    
...    14   ,   ...
...    ,    .

...

----------


## ua4wi

> - ,,  ,, ( )    ?


...  ,   


PS:      -     ,         .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/polyt...98%D0%90%D0%9B

  ,  . - .  (,   . ). . .  .-.     ,      . .      ,  -   0,  .    = 0     *(     0  ).* . . - ,  - .             :  = - grad, Ex= - /,  = - /, z = - /dz.  ,   .      . ,       . .   (1)   (2)  : = Q(1 - 2).  . . ( ) - ().

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,       L/4  40,   80.  ,    . 
>       L/4.  ,     GP.      .        ,     .


,  ,   ...      ... 
Amw,    :
1.   . 
2.   GP.
    ,  , :

----------

